# Fell for "Free Public Wifi" at SFO



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, so today when I was at SFO waiting for my flight, I joined the "Free Public Wifi" network instead of the actual SFO wifi network. From what I've heard the network I signed up was a scam that was meant to steal my private data. I joined this network on my laptop and my first gen iPod touch.

The thing is though, when I joined I didn't receive any internet connection. There was minor packet travel (~400 packets per whatever rate they use), but I never actually got on the net. I am changing as many of the passwords I had saved in Firefox as possible.

I had McAfee Total Security running, and it never detected trojans or virus-installation. I did a quick scan after realizing I fell for a scam, and no problems were found.

The question here is, should I be panicked or am I alright?

Other than one strange IP (64.255.180.205), GMail is not showing any definitely non-me logins. The 64.255.180.205 seems like it might be a product of me logging into gmail via the Opera browser on my Samsung Instinct s30 (as opposed to using the normal mail app thing)


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

I think you're right about the IP address. It's listed as being associated with Jupiter Hosting and Opera

http://whois.domaintools.com/64.255.180.205

http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/whois/?ip=64.255.180.205&server=

Seems like you're taking the proper precautions by changing your passwords.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I did a full scan on my laptop, and there were no viruses or trojans or anything bad found. Should I still be concerned. Some of the passwords saved are similar to some very important financial PINs, so I am wondering how concerned I should still be. The scams my dad saw on the news and he was telling me about, sniff packets when you are actually connected to a network.

If you were connected a benign internet-less network, you would still have minor packet transfer, right?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

> I am wondering how concerned I should still be


I really can't answer that. Be vigilant and take the precautions you deem necessary for your situation. We always advise people to change passwords from a known clean machine if there's a suspected security issue.

If you want your machine looked over to see if there's any sign of infection...

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

McAfee is pretty good at scanning Trojans, so if they don't detect any malware installation, I doubt there was any. Also my computer was only connected for less than 15 minutes

I talked to my sister, who is works on security for Yahoo. She told me that the packet sniffer couldn't get any of my save passwords unless I actually logged in to any sites while connected to the network as that would create cookies or call on cookies or something like that. Since for whatever reason that network didn't give me connection to internet like the scammer wanted, I didn't have the ability to log into anything. She told me all I needed to do is to change my gmail password as a precaution, and I did that.

Does anyone has a conflicting opinion?


----------

